# Canidae versus kirkland?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Is canidae,a better food than Kiirkland?
Do any of you use it and do you like it?.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Not sure what Canidae is, but Kirkland... don't they also make batteries and other things? At least here in Canada, Kirkland is a Costco brand that makes cheap things in bulk...????


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, kirkland is a costco brand here in the states too. We started Carson on Kirkland but it didn't agree with him...diarrea and the whole thing. So we tried switching to Nutro, and guess what...no more diarrea. I don't think i'll use kirkland again.


----------



## JimP (Oct 24, 2006)

We use Candidae on the recommendation of the breeder. Jake seems to like it and does well on it, aside from some really nasty gas every once in awhile. 

I guess the major advantage is one single formula for all life stages, so breeders or people with multiple dogs don't have to stock different foods for different age dogs. 

Until I see a reason to change, can't imagine why I'd change his food. It's pretty well avaible at some store in the area, although not the grocery stores.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

We used to use Canidae Senior Formula for Charlie and he loved it - he was itching, sneezing and passing gas when he was on Nutro, so we moved him to Canidae.No more problems, and we were particularly glad that he wasn't stinking up the living room after every meal! Recently, we moved him to Prairie, because we'd heard good things about it from other people,and he loves it!! He goes nuts for his mealtime. So, he did fine with Canidae, and I still think it's a very good dog food, but he never drooled the way he does now for his Prairie Lamb and Rice or Venison!

One thing I've learned on this forum is that every dog is different, and may have different reactions to dog foods. It is important to read the food label very carefully, though! You'll get lots of tips on here about what to look for.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know if I'd trust a dog food that comes from a company who also makes batteries and vaccuums.... Tuckers on Nutro Ultra, no gas, no runny poops, just a happy puppy! lol


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We use Canidae's new Lamb & Rice formula. It has been the perfect food for our 6 mo. old. We determined that he can't eat anything with chicken in it, so I never tried the original formula of Canidae. We used Solid Gold for a while, but Brinkley still had some loose stools. We finally switched to Canidae L & R when it came out, and all abdominal problems stopped. All dogs are different, but I'm so glad to have found this one that works for us. His coat is awesome as well.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, I think Carson had troubles with Chicken too. When we switched from Kirkland to Nutro we went to the Lamb one, and his poopy problems went bye-bye.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I had Millie and Pearl on the reg Canidae, I have switched to lamb and rice. They do very well on either one.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I looked up the ingredient list sometime back when "Kirkland" food came up on the forum and it looked pretty close to Nutro. My understanding is that it is very inexpensive, but has the content of a more premium brand. If I had faith in the reputation of "Kirkland" I wouldnt be against trying it. We dont' have those here, so I don't have a feeling for that.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

We feed Magic and Tabitha Canidae All Stages and they eat it with gusto. We mix carrots and green beans in with their evening meal. We have no gas problems and our dogs coats glow.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Kirkland food is made by Diamond Pet Foods, at the same manufacturing plants (also, Chicken Soup for the Soul line is made by them as well.) You may have heard that exactly one year ago, Diamond Pet Foods had a major food recall after at least 100 dogs died from eating their food. The food had high levels of aflotoxin from corn in it. The dogs died from liver failure. One plant in the south was responsible for all of the contaminated products, but it was allowed because the testing wasn't stringent enough. 

Diamond says that they have increased their testing of products to prevent this from happening again, but for all the folks that lost their pets, I doubt that makes them feel better. There were not any deaths linked directly to Kirkland food (they don't use corn), but the same testing procedures are in place at the same plant. I think I would still be concerned. Lots of folks do use Kirkland, though, but it would concern me too much. We'll stick with the Canidae. This link explains a little: The Diamond Dog Food Recall, Aflatoxin News, and Pet Health and Nutrition Issues (A+ FRR FAQs)


----------

